# Big Segmented one



## barry richardson (Jul 26, 2017)

Worked on this over a month (off and on) which is longer than my short attention span usually allows. Kind of a bucket list thing to make a very large segmented piece. I had lost of white oak odds and ends so that's what I used. 


Here it is on the lathe, had to put the bed extension on to fit. 
I decided to fume it with ammonia since that is supposed to bring out the grain in q-sawn white oak, which is what the segments ended up being. Rigged up a tent from a plastic trash can and a big trash bag;


 
I cooked it too long though, I tried it with a couple of scraps and thought 24 hrs was about right, but the vase darkened more than I wanted, 12 hrs would have been about right I think. another problem was I used wood from a lot of different sources, and it seems some is more reactive than others. One thing I discovered though, that I will be using it again for, is mesquite. I put a small pale boring turning (a lot of the city mesquite around here is Argentine mesquite and it tends to be pale and lack character) in the fumes, it really deepened the color and improved its looks. Here is a picture of it fumed and finished with poly; 


 
notice the walnut accent on top ended up contrasting very little with the oak :( . and a couple of formal portraits; 


 

 
I'm just happy it's done lol

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 12 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 26, 2017)

Barry, even if it didn't turn out exactly as you had hoped, it's still a spectacular piece! Would look especially great in a home with fumed oak furniture in the A&C/Mission/Etc. styles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 26, 2017)

If you hadn't said you fumed it too long if have said you did a perfect job on it!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Jul 26, 2017)

Just the turning itself is a spectacular piece, never mind the finish! Love it Barry! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 26, 2017)

Nicely done Barry. You have Waaaaayyyyyy more patience than I.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 26, 2017)

Really a great piece. Interesting information about fuming mesquite. Hadn't heard that one before. I'll make a not of it on my site.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 27, 2017)

Does the ammonia penetrate the wood? Possible to sand out the darkening effect? I had not heard of the fuming procedure before. Makes me wonder if there might be other chemicals that could be used for fuming. Guess it would be important to be careful for turnings that are destined for food safe use. Chuck


----------



## phinds (Jul 27, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Does the ammonia penetrate the wood? Possible to sand out the darkening effect? I had not heard of the fuming procedure before. Makes me wonder if there might be other chemicals that could be used for fuming. Guess it would be important to be careful for turnings that are destined for food safe use. Chuck


The reaction of the ammonia with the tannin in oak is very specific so don't assume there are other chemicals that work. There might be but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 27, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Does the ammonia penetrate the wood? Possible to sand out the darkening effect? I had not heard of the fuming procedure before. Makes me wonder if there might be other chemicals that could be used for fuming. Guess it would be important to be careful for turnings that are destined for food safe use. Chuck


Yea, it penetrates pretty deep, I actually did a lot of sanding to try and bring down the darkness, but without much success. It did help to bring out some of the grain though. I have used various agents to darken oak, a lye/water solution works, rusty steel wool/vinegar works, but I think ammonia is best, I just should have checked it more frequently for progress. I also read a blog where a guy uses a spray of ammonia (and water, the ratio depending on how dark he wants it). He applies this directly and dispenses with the tent/fuming thing. Says it works great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 27, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Yea, it penetrates pretty deep, I actually did a lot of sanding to try and bring down the darkness, but without much success. It did help to bring out some of the grain though. I have used various agents to darken oak, a lye/water solution works, rusty steel wool/vinegar works, but I think ammonia is best, I just should have checked it more frequently for progress. I also read a blog where a guy uses a spray of ammonia (and water, the ratio depending on how dark he wants it). He applies this directly and dispenses with the tent/fuming thing. Says it works great.


I would think it wouldn't penetrate as well as the fuming though, so that method may be best for something that's near final-turned.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 27, 2017)

Too cool! Looks like a lot of work, but it's a cool result!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jul 28, 2017)

Really neat ! @barry richardson 
Size matters !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 28, 2017)

Barry, this came out great from my perspective. I especially like the contrasting hues. Question, on a piece like this, do you finish turn the inside as you go, or do you need to do all at once ... which would suck.


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 28, 2017)

Since nobody else has asked - I will - how many little pieces?


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 28, 2017)

TimR said:


> Barry, this came out great from my perspective. I especially like the contrasting hues. Question, on a piece like this, do you finish turn the inside as you go, or do you need to do all at once ... which would suck.


Thanks! I turned it initially as 2 cones, then joined them together at the waist....


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 28, 2017)

Mike Hill said:


> Since nobody else has asked - I will - how many little pieces?


ya know, I never counted till just now, ....by my calculations 444. not that many for a segmented piece, I've seen some much smaller, but very detailed ones, claiming near a thousand...


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 28, 2017)

If your not happy with it you can send it my way, I like!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chippin-in (Jul 28, 2017)

Incredible!!

Robert

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jul 29, 2017)

I really like the dark fuming.
As soon as I saw it I was reminded of this one (but he didn't finish the inside).

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 29, 2017)

Ha Ha, love the chainsaw technique!


----------



## cabomhn (Jul 29, 2017)

Wow that is really great. Superb looking piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 31, 2017)

I've never seen anybody combine a chainsaw with a lathe, that takes some serious stones!! Tony


----------

